# Fredrick's Landing, Wilder - Warning!!!



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Put in today at Fredrick's Landing, in Wilder, Ky., just upstream on the Licking River of the Ohio River, a popular launch spot for Northern Kentuckians in the Cincinnati area.

When I purchased my launch pass at the Wilder City Building there was no mention of any problems, but it is pure mud and shallow water conditions causing you to put nearly all four wheels of your vehicle in the water to off-load your boat. I was forturnate to get my truck out.

Upon coming back to pull it out, my only choice was to attempt to pull (manually) the nose of the boat onto the trailer and then winching it onto the trailer. The maintenence men there had already pulled one truck out with a tractor, and volunteered to do the same for me should I need it. They said that their dredge was broke and that they were unable to get to cleaning out the muck/mud. As a result I have a trailer and truck caked with river mud.

The ramp should be closed until this problem is resolved. I strongly recommend avoiding it. Schmidt's is open on the Ohio side, as is the Public Landing. Avoid Fredrick's Landing!!!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Have been informed that the ramp area would be dredged this weekend.

I would avoid this ramp at all costs until the work is completed.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Any word if they got the ramp dredged out as planned? Is it still $ 50 for season pass for boat & trailer? Thanks in advance nlcatfish


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

nlcatfish said:


> Any word if they got the ramp dredged out as planned? Is it still $ 50 for season pass for boat & trailer? Thanks in advance nlcatfish


I've spoken to a friend who put in at Wilder over the weekend, and he said that it is MUCH IMPROVED. A bit muddy at the foot of the ramp but dredged out farther out in the river.

Unfortunately, we've got the ramp condition fixed and the river has jumped up with the Ohio headed to 46 feet early next week

$50 boat and trailer annual fee still applies.


----------

